# AC cuts out during hard acceleration



## jamc204 (Aug 17, 2012)

I have a 2012 Cruze 1LT with the automatic transmission. It has 1,300 miles on it. I noticed today that when I accelerated hard from a stop on the freeway, the air conditioner temporarily stopped pumping out cold air. It was about 100 degrees out and I really noticed it. It came back on when the RPMs came down once I was up to speed. 

Is this common on the Cruze or other 4 cylinders? I've only owned V6 cars before and didn't have this issue.

Thanks


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Were you flooring it? If you were, it automatically cuts off the A/C. It re-engages once the engine's not being asked for maximum power. 

These cars aren't known for impressive A/C either. I could see how you'd notice it on a 100+*F day.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Yeah. V6 engines have plenty of power to keep the A/C blowing max under WOT. Not the Cruze. It's a 1.4L, what do you expect lol.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Yeah, a lot of 4 cylinder cars do that. 

I realize I'm actually flooring my car quite often even though I don't think I am - especially in 4th. But I usually keep it under 4000 RPM. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

AC cut at 95% throttle position and will come back on. And yes you will feel it right away. Like said before the AC sucks in this car


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

My 1.8L does it too, its normal!


----------



## jamc204 (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks, all. Glad it's normal and not something broken.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

smorey78 said:


> AC cut at 95% throttle position and will come back on. And yes you will feel it right away. Like said before the AC sucks in this car


More like 50%. I've had the AC cut out when the cruze control needed the power to keep the car at a steady speed.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

obermd said:


> More like 50%. I've had the AC cut out when the cruze control needed the power to keep the car at a steady speed.


Hah! So I'm really *NOT* asking it for everything it's got! I didn't think my foot was that heavy, but just about every time I merge onto the highway, it cuts off.

Sure would be nice if you didn't have to force your way into traffic around here in front of some douchebag in an Infiniti/BMW trying to go 90 around the rest of traffic.


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

Wow I wish I knew that, I always shut off my A/C as I'm coming around the on ramp lol.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Jaycruze said:


> Wow I wish I knew that, I always shut off my A/C as I'm coming around the on ramp lol.


I just wish the blower would turn off while the A/C compressor is off for acceleration. I sometimes get a lot of hot air blown at me while accelerating.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

jamc204 said:


> Thanks, all. Glad it's normal and not something broken.



LOL...ONE less thing to worry about!


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

OnlyTaurus said:


> Yeah. V6 engines have plenty of power to keep the A/C blowing max under WOT. Not the Cruze. It's a 1.4L, what do you expect lol.


When this lease is up, I think I'm going back to a 6 cyl. depending on what I get next.


----------

